# New RVer



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My wife and I are brand new RVers having bought our first TT, an Outback 26RS in August. Took it to the coast (Port Aransas) for a long weekend in late August. Really enjoyed our first trip and looking forward to many more. Pulling it with our 01 Suburban 1500 and had some trouble on the hills in Central Texas near Kerrville and San Antonio, but once made it past them, had a fairly easy haul. Been searching the 'Net for information about other trips--have several long weekends during the year. 
Any other Texas Outbackers or other RVers near Abilene?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on the new TT. We are new as of April 04 and the family is having a blast with our new TT.

I am from Canada which is a long way from Texas but I have been to Texas (Houston area) and had a great time. Planning on heading back in Jan 05. I have a conference to attend.

Happy RVing sunny

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to RVing & OUTBACKING!

We have a few TEXANS around here. (I used to live there...does that count?)









ahhhh. Memories of riding across on the Port Aransas Ferry.... sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacker! We are fellow Texans (transplants) and love our Outback. We are in Katy, the Houston area.

Texas State Parks are great places to camp. Have fun!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Karen,

Been to Katy (Katy Mills Mall) when my previous company would have a meeting at the Embassy on SW Freeway. I like the Houston area. Been to Galveston a couple times but not yet in the RV.

Looking forward to visiting some of the State Parks, myself.

Mark


----------



## mxsotir (Sep 16, 2004)

My family and I been RVing for 3 years. Our first was a trail crusier hybrid. We Liked it but it was missing something. We went to a few camping shows in the North East. We saw the Outback. We were very impressed.We were determined to buy one, first we ordered the 26 RS. we quickly changed it to the 28 RS(We have 3 children) What a camper!!! action I tow it with a 2003 HUMMER and have no problems. We look forward to many trips this season. We lovethe ideas we see from the site. We recnetly purchased the bed raills for the bunk beds. We plan to install this weekend.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Mx!

Towing with a HUMMER, eh? I think you are the first on this forum. It must make a nice tow vehicle.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

mxsotir said:


> I tow it with a 2003 HUMMER and have no problems.


Boy! Hope my DH doesn't see this post.








This is his DREAM vehicle. (Just keep on dreaming dear!)


----------



## mxsotir (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks..Its a great site...The Hummer is a nice ride. I get a lot of comments at camprgorunds.I had to purchase an 18 inch reice extension bar to overcome the size of the tire mounted on the back. I was a little skepticle about the distance to the hitch, but now my turning radius is fantastic.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome all!

Gotta comment on the Hummer ... Cool! I have visions in my head now of you attempting to cross some massive crevice on the diagonal with the Outback in tow. That would be neat to see.... just kidding.









Sounds like a fun vehicle and involving it in RV'ng is even better.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now we need to see a pic of the whole setup!


----------



## mxsotir (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes. I will have to get a photo up to the site. I plan on going camping next weekend .I will post it then. The comments I get in campgrounds are " thats cool having an assault vehicle while camping"


----------

